# Just got 2 Baby Tiger Oscars.



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

How can i make them grow really fast? Been feeding those little monsters bloodworms and they go crazy. Is the best thing i can be feeding theM?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The best thing you can feed them in my opinion is some high quality cichlid pellets. To help them with their growth, feed them a couple of times a day, but you don't want them to be fat. In addition, I find that more frequent water changes help with growth more than what you actually feed.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

While I agree with Fogelhund, I also believe variety is very important to having a healthy Oscar.

I feed a mix of 2 quality pellets. Along with raw tilipia and shrimp, crickets, peas, carrots, and frozen krill.
I mean who wants to eat the same thing day in and out.

Don't power feed, its not healthy for the fish, like Fogelhund said fat fish aren't healthy fish.

Maintain your tank with large weekly water changes. A 55 gallon isn't big enough for 2 Oscars. I keep 2 in a 90 gallon 
and I plan on getting rid of 1 when they start to fight. Mine are still under 5" long.


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

I know a 55 is not big enough for 2 oscars. But it will be fine right now


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

yeah you probably got about 6 months in that 55.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Why have the plecos? They are poop machines. Are they BN plecos? I have a few baby BN and they eat algae like champs, I feed them veggies too.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

If you whant to make them grow just dump some steroids in. Lol just kidding don't do that. I'd feed them some good pellets and once there big enough feed them the odd group of feeder guppies.


----------

